# Post Apocalyptic Short Films



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

There are a lot of bad ones on YouTube, usually of teenagers just walking around with backpacks or in the woods or abandoned factories wearing old gas masks. But there a few pretty good ones to be found. I posted some of my favorites below if you're in the mood for something different to watch......


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Here a pretty good one, that for some reason is only on IMDB

Old Friends


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

A few Post Apocalyptic Zombie short films...


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Merv is the man! I watched most of them, except for the zombie ones. Some are thought provoking. Great special effect in "Aftermath".

Thanks for posting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just Alone so far .... thanks for the share, I will continue over the next few days.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking forward to to checking these out. I usually can't get enough of the post apocalyptic stuff but there is a lot of bad stuff out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

